# Drawers that pack



## Dixielanddelight (May 12, 2022)

Has anyone shipped out any of those packing drawers yet?


----------



## Hal (May 12, 2022)

Packing drawers?


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 12, 2022)

Yea look it up tomboyx sold at target


----------



## Luck (May 12, 2022)

Underwear?


----------



## Hal (May 12, 2022)

Learned something new today. 

I would need to run a DPCI check in our warehouse to let you know for sure but I wouldn't doubt it. If its going to make it in time for pride month we would need to start shipping soon.


----------



## WHS (May 12, 2022)

Hal said:


> Learned something new today.
> 
> I would need to run a DPCI check in our warehouse to let you know for sure but I wouldn't doubt it. If its going to make it in time for pride month we would need to start shipping soon.


It’s from the same line that’s selling binders (the clothing item not the folder) and they’re being bombarded with bad reviews by people triggered by the LGBTQIA community


----------



## Hal (May 12, 2022)

WHS said:


> It’s from the same line that’s selling binders (the clothing item not the folder) and they’re being bombarded with bad reviews by people triggered by the LGBTQIA community


Yeah I googled it. Never even thought about it. But considering the current shitshow DCs are in, hasn't been on my radar to see what brands we're carrying or dumb controversies we've triggered.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 12, 2022)

Considering we're 3 weeks behind on breakout, I doubt it...


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 12, 2022)

Get those drawz out to those in need.Baby formula comes 2nd


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 12, 2022)

WHS said:


> It’s from the same line that’s selling binders (the clothing item not the folder) and they’re being bombarded with bad reviews by people triggered by the LGBTQIA community


I don't get "triggered" that's a younger generation thing,I'm just disgusted


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 13, 2022)

Dixielanddelight said:


> Get those drawz out to those in need.Baby formula comes 2nd


You do know the baby formula shortage is a manufacturing problem right?


----------



## aifbeewert (May 13, 2022)

Dixielanddelight said:


> I don't get "triggered" that's a younger generation thing,I'm just disgusted



Why would gender affirming clothing disgust you?


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 13, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> You do know the baby formula shortage is a manufacturing problem right?


Created by the illegitimate regime in DC


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 13, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> Why would gender affirming clothing disgust you?


Because I'm not queer


----------



## Hal (May 13, 2022)

Dixielanddelight said:


> Because I'm not queer


You are definitely a delight.


----------



## WHS (May 13, 2022)

Hal said:


> You are definitely a delight.


Why do I feel like this is RWTM under another user name


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 13, 2022)

Dixielanddelight said:


> Created by the illegitimate regime in DC


It's called supply and demand. What do you mean created by the "regime in DC"? We live in a world with finite resources and now with the population of our world growing we are starting to see the outcomes of what having a finite resource is. The only thing that created this shortage are the consumers (who I happen to be one) of baby formula that decide to hoard something that they don't need so much of. That's why the shortage happened during COVID. Baby formula isn't just created from thin air or by scientists creating each ingredient by combining the right atoms to create the molecule to create the right matter. It's not made from scratch it's made from finite resources that are now going scarce. Realize that nothing is forever in this world and understand we, as consumers, play a big role in these shortcomings of resources.


----------



## WHS (May 13, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> It's called supply and demand. What do you mean created by the "regime in DC"? We live in a world with finite resources and now with the population of our world growing we are starting to see the outcomes of what having a finite resource is. The only thing that created this shortage are the consumers (who I happen to be one) of baby formula that decide to hoard something that they don't need so much of. That's why the shortage happened during COVID. Baby formula isn't just created from thin air or by scientists creating each ingredient by combining the right atoms to create the molecule to create the right matter. It's not made from scratch it's made from finite resources that are now going scarce. Realize that nothing is forever in this world and understand we, as consumers, play a big role in these shortcomings of resources.


You know you’re just engaging a troll right


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 13, 2022)

WHS said:


> You know you’re just engaging a troll right


I do but wth why not


----------



## DatBoi9497 (May 13, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> It's called supply and demand. What do you mean created by the "regime in DC"? We live in a world with finite resources and now with the population of our world growing we are starting to see the outcomes of what having a finite resource is. The only thing that created this shortage are the consumers (who I happen to be one) of baby formula that decide to hoard something that they don't need so much of. That's why the shortage happened during COVID. Baby formula isn't just created from thin air or by scientists creating each ingredient by combining the right atoms to create the molecule to create the right matter. It's not made from scratch it's made from finite resources that are now going scarce. Realize that nothing is forever in this world and understand we, as consumers, play a big role in these shortcomings of resources.


Yes there are people that are either buying more than they need to people taking advantage of shortage of supply to resell it for more money. The main reason for the shortage is Abbott Nutrition, the main supplier of baby formula, had contaminated batches of formula in their Michigan plant and multiple infants became sick with bacterial infections, killing 2 so far. Their facilities were not sanitary which led to the recall months back with Similac and other brands. Baby formula shortage spurs action from Congress - https://www.cnn.com/2022/05/13/politics/baby-formula-congress-hearing-reaction/index.html


----------



## commiecorvus (May 13, 2022)

Dixielanddelight said:


> Because I'm not queer



But you did feel it necessary to start this thread, about clothing that is for Pride, when we have a lot of people on the board who are LGBTQIA+
So what about your lack of being queer made you want to bring this up?
Oh, yeah, because Target isn't shipping baby formula.
Which can't be shipped because there isn't any to ship, because Abbot shut down a major production facility, because the product they made there was poison and nearly killed babies, because they did stock buy backs instead of upgrading their equipment.

By in large, I'm not impressed with your argument.


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 13, 2022)

DatBoi9497 said:


> Yes there are people that are either buying more than they need to people taking advantage of shortage of supply to resell it for more money. The main reason for the shortage is Abbott Nutrition, the main supplier of baby formula, had contaminated batches of formula in their Michigan plant and multiple infants became sick with bacterial infections, killing 2 so far. Their facilities were not sanitary which led to the recall months back with Similac and other brands. Baby formula shortage spurs action from Congress - https://www.cnn.com/2022/05/13/politics/baby-formula-congress-hearing-reaction/index.html


Yea I read that as well and with the combination of COVID babies being born the increase in baby formula demand hurt. It sucks that it took this much for Congress to actually get involved because of one company holding such a high stake in one product is hurting a lot of people because they messed up. Hopefully something is done soon and fast because I'm sure there are a lot of people are very dependent on formula due to their babies not being able to have straight milk or the mother's bodies aren't producing enough.


----------



## targetdude1 (May 16, 2022)

Dont worry, the Fed is sending tons of formula to the Southern border though. Almost like they care about those future voters more than American children. Almost.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> Dont worry, the Fed is sending tons _*the same amount *_of formula to the Southern border _*that have been for years because they legally have to feed babies that come across the border*_, though. Almost like they care about *not breaking laws or letting babies die. *those future voters more than American children. Almost. *FIFY*


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2022)

jack, is that you.....?


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 18, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Well maybe the laws should be enforced and not let them,ms13 or fentanyl across the border.Nice day for target stock though


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 18, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I do but wth why not


Nope I'm not a troll just someone telling the truth


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 18, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> But you did feel it necessary to start this thread, about clothing that is for Pride, when we have a lot of people on the board who are LGBTQIA+
> So what about your lack of being queer made you want to bring this up?
> Oh, yeah, because Target isn't shipping baby formula.
> Which can't be shipped because there isn't any to ship, because Abbot shut down a major production facility, because the product they made there was poison and nearly killed babies, because they did stock buy backs instead of upgrading their equipment.
> ...


Pride is a deadly sin


Gabrigawr said:


> You do know the baby formula shortage is a manufacturing problem right?


Is the price of gas a manufacturing problem or a problem created by regulations imposed by a corrupt goverment?Cornell may be able to answer part of that after the bloodletting today


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 18, 2022)

Dixielanddelight said:


> Nope I'm not a troll just someone telling the truth


Your truth is whatever fits your narrative because apparently recalls and finite resources don't play roles in shortages to you. Blame big brother all you want but this shortage is due to resources.


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 18, 2022)

Dixielanddelight said:


> Pride is a deadly sin
> 
> Is the price of gas a manufacturing problem or a problem created by regulations imposed by a corrupt goverment?Cornell may be able to answer part of that after the bloodletting today


Ah now bringing politics in. We can go down that rode but for the sake of everyone who doesn't come here for this I will let you continue to believe whatever you want. Have a good day troll


----------



## redeye58 (May 18, 2022)

My troll detector went off during the first page.
Damn, I'd forgotten how loud that thing is


----------



## commiecorvus (May 19, 2022)

Dixielanddelight said:


> Well maybe the laws should be enforced and not let them,ms13 or fentanyl across the border.Nice day for target stock though



The laws are being enforced.
Anyone telling you the borders are "wide open" is lying to you and trying to sell you something.
If someone asks for asylum however, there are laws about how we handle the situation and if they have babies we have to feed them.
It's not only part of our law, it's international law.
You don't get to starve people asking for amnesty, just because you don't like what color they are.

You do know that MS-13 started in the USA and we exported it to Central America, right?
Where they became a major power because they had training in our prisons and juvenile facilities.
Then the CIA destabilized the democratically elected governments there because they were a little too socialist.
Which meant there was a huge power vacuum in the country.
The kids we trained and exported, stepped right in.
Many of the MS-13 that are "coming across the border" were born here.
Seriously fuck those guys, they are part of the reason people are coming to ask for asylum because they are making life impossible for the average person in certain areas.
Be forced by the local gang to put my 12 year old daughter up for prostitution or walk 150 miles to beg to be let into a country that hates me for the color of my skin?
Hmmmm?
Hell of a question.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 19, 2022)

Dixielanddelight said:


> Has anyone shipped out any of those packing drawers yet?


.


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 25, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Yes!!! They been Shipt


Great that should help the country


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 25, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> The laws are being enforced.
> Anyone telling you the borders are "wide open" is lying to you and trying to sell you something.
> If someone asks for asylum however, there are laws about how we handle the situation and if they have babies we have to feed them.
> It's not only part of our law, it's international law.
> ...


Who said anything about hate?I have no problem with legal immigration but when illegal criminals,drugs,gangbangers and terrorists are crossing a border that is being allowed to be overrun I have a problem.Ship them drawz and leave the rest to me


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 25, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> My troll detector went off during the first page.
> Damn, I'd forgotten how loud that thing is


Yea whatever.You libs like to call people trolls when you get stepped on.Ship them gay drawz


Gabrigawr said:


> Ah now bringing politics in. We can go down that rode but for the sake of everyone who doesn't come here for this I will let you continue to believe whatever you want. Have a good day troll


You mean rode or road?Can you spell?I rode my motorcycle down the road to target to ship the pride floormats to the store


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 25, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Your truth is whatever fits your narrative because apparently recalls and finite resources don't play roles in shortages to you. Blame big brother all you want but this shortage is due to resources.


Yep and those resources are being made scarce by the man running this country and it's not biden.His name is the number of a man


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 25, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> The laws are being enforced.
> Anyone telling you the borders are "wide open" is lying to you and trying to sell you something.
> If someone asks for asylum however, there are laws about how we handle the situation and if they have babies we have to feed them.
> It's not only part of our law, it's international law.
> ...


You are a moderator delete my account


----------



## commiecorvus (May 25, 2022)

Dixielanddelight said:


> You are a moderator delete my account.



You can't have a conversation with someone about your political beliefs?
I don't need to win at anything.
I'm a moderator but that has nothing to do with this conversation.
As long as you don't break the rules, it's all good.
I've been arguing with people all my life.
Don't freak out about it.
It's okay.


----------



## redeye58 (May 25, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> You can't have a conversation with someone about your political beliefs?
> I don't need to win at anything.
> I'm a moderator but that has nothing to do with this conversation.
> As long as you don't break the rules, it's all good.
> ...


He doesn't like having his narrative questioned & resorts to pat insults when he can't refute facts.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 25, 2022)

Dixielanddelight said:


> Yep and those resources are being made scarce by the man running this country and it's not biden. *His name is the number of a man*



I'm confused.
Why are you quoting Judas Priest?


----------

